# Sick and Wrong.



## Cryozombie (Jul 10, 2006)

So, ok, some of you may know, that I am a bit of a Pirate Fan... I know weird pirate facts, I can identify many historical flags, and I know a lot of useless pirate information.

I also have a small collection of Pirate Chantys, both real and fictional.

So it SADDENS me to say, Johnny Depp, Sting and Bono, are releasing a Cd of them Singing Pirate songs.

Come on... Johnny... what are you gonna do?  Stagger and Mumble like Jack Sparrow? 

This is SO wrong... So... WRONG.

The CD comes out august 22nd.  God help us all.

ARRRRRR!

(yes, real pirates say ARRRRR!  ARRRRGH!!! Is what the Penuts used to say when they were frustrated.  Get it right)


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 10, 2006)

So, do your part.  Release your own album of yourself doing pirate songs, and do a way better job than them.  You could call your band P. Irate.  

I couldn't tell you if Johnny Depp can sing or not, but I hate Sting.  The guy doesn't bath, though I suppose that might qualify him as knowing something about the life of a pirate....


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 10, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> So, do your part.  Release your own album of yourself doing pirate songs,



Dude... dont think I havn't considered it.

Its cool that they are doing this, mind you... I just wish they had picked some people more appropriate to the Genre than a Mediocre actor and some washed up pop stars.

If this Album Featured the Corsairs, Great Big Sea, The Irish Rovers... Id be all over it.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 13, 2006)

Will you let us know when you plan on releasing your album, technopunk?  It should be interesting.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 13, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Dude... dont think I havn't considered it.
> 
> Its cool that they are doing this, mind you... I just wish they had picked some people more appropriate to the Genre than a Mediocre actor and some washed up pop stars.
> 
> If this Album Featured the Corsairs, Great Big Sea, The Irish Rovers... Id be all over it.


 
Rob Zombie comes to mind!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 13, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Rob Zombie comes to mind!


 
Yes, Rob Zombie would work. 

Lemmy Kilmister would also work or possibly Ozzy.

Ozzy Osbourne is probably as easy to understand as I would suspect a pirate to be.


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 13, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> If this Album Featured the Corsairs, Great Big Sea, The Irish Rovers... Id be all over it.


 
Great Big Sea RULES!!!!

Bono just annoys me...haven't like much from u2 after the early 90's


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 13, 2006)

I think I'd like to see Wylde Nept sing it, but I have to agree that Depp, Bono, and Sting are insane choices...  :idunno:


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 14, 2006)

Perhaps Henry Rollins could make that work.


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 14, 2006)

Given the artists involved, it's going to be sad, sad, sad.
I bet black metal bands could do some cool pirate songs...


----------



## Drac (Jul 14, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Dude... dont think I havn't considered it.


 
Hell, I'd buy one...


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 14, 2006)

Dudes, it will be a while before I release any of my music.

​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 14, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Dude... dont think I havn't considered it.
> 
> Its cool that they are doing this, mind you... I just wish they had picked some people more appropriate to the Genre than a Mediocre actor and some washed up pop stars.
> 
> If this Album Featured the Corsairs, Great Big Sea, The Irish Rovers... Id be all over it.


 
Well, General Taylor gained the day!
Walk him along! John, carry him along!

I LOVE those guys.  My youngest daughter and I sing that song in harmony, we've been singing it so long.


----------

